# J'ai cassé l'écran de mon MacBook pro. Help!



## rosalia (11 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai cassé l'écran de mon MacPro (j'ai la version 15''). Résultat : il s'allume, mais il n'y a pas d'image et il est à changer. L'ordinateur quant à lui, charge correctement mon i-pod, réagit bien pour s'allumer et s'éteindre. Je l'ai amené dans un centre Mac et le devis est hallucinant : 2574 euros! Je voudrais avoir votre avis sur ce devis (qui peut-être aussi gonflé, car ce même centre vend aussi des ordinateurs!) et aussi vos conseils pour éventuellement réparer mon ordinateur à un tarif plus raisonnable.
*Le devis*
Indique LCD panel with housing 860 euros
board, logic, 2.0Ghz, 128MB VRAM 686 euros (je ne sais pas ce que c'est)
top case 235 euros
display inverter board 26 euros
bottom case 132 euros
display bezel 88 euros

A votre avis, est-ce que je dois réparer tout ou je peux me contenter d'un changement d'écran? Est-ce que vous avez des adresses où les prix sont plus raisonnables et les écrans d'origine?
*Connection vers un écran externe*
Est-ce que vous pensez qu'en connectant mon mac à un écran externe, je pourrai me rendre compte de son fonctionnement? Comment le connecter (il y a de nombreux posts, mais je suis perdue)?
Je sais bien que c'est certainement mieux de changer d'ordinateur, mais ce n'est pas trop le moment...
Merci beaucoup d'avance. de vos réponses.


----------



## leon1983 (11 Décembre 2008)

peux tu poster des photos de ton mbp et dire exactement quels sonts les dégâts: peux tu l'utiliser connecté à un ecran externe par exemple?


----------



## Arlequin (11 Décembre 2008)

rosalia a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai cassé l'écran de mon MacPro (j'ai la version 15''). Résultat : il s'allume, mais il n'y a pas d'image et il est à changer. L'ordinateur quant à lui, charge correctement mon i-pod, réagit bien pour s'allumer et s'éteindre. Je l'ai amené dans un centre Mac et le devis est hallucinant : 2574 euros! Je voudrais avoir votre avis sur ce devis (qui peut-être aussi gonflé, car ce même centre vend aussi des ordinateurs!) et aussi vos conseils pour éventuellement réparer mon ordinateur à un tarif plus raisonnable.
> *Le devis*
> Indique LCD panel with housing 860 euros
> ...





mais ils te changent quasi tout là ! 

soit il est tombé de très haut, soit ils t'ont vu venir ! 

l'écran, l'inverter, le bezel, ok mais pourquoi changer la carte écran, et surtout le boitier de l'ordi en lui même ? il est cassé aussi ?

à+


----------



## art of evidence (11 Décembre 2008)

Hello,

si le problèmede ton MBP est décrit par ceci:
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2377?viewlocale=fr_FR
et que tu as bien une carte graphique nvidia 8600, je t'invite à changer de centre de sav et de leur indiquer qu'Apple prend en charge la réparation.
Mon MBP est en ce moment même en réparation pour ce problème, et je n'ai eu aucun problème à faire prendre en charge les frais.


----------



## Arlequin (11 Décembre 2008)

art of evidence a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> si le problèmede ton MBP est décrit par ceci:
> http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2377?viewlocale=fr_FR
> ...



euh .... l'écran a été cassé ..... je doutes que la réparation soit prise en charge 

par ailleurs, bienvenue à toi


----------



## art of evidence (11 Décembre 2008)

Au temps pour moi

Le problème est que l'on ne sait pas vraiment s'il est tombé; la première chose que l'on peut supposer pour cette panne étant bien l'écran défectueux, mais c' est peut être juste la carte graphique.


----------



## tux (11 Décembre 2008)

c'est bien écrit "J'ai cassé l'écran" dans le titre. Donc il y a eu un coup ou une chute. déjà pour la garantie, c'est mort...

Mais si c'est que l'écran, je vois pas trop pourquoi ils changent la carte mère...

Il faudrait plus d'info là...


----------



## leon1983 (11 Décembre 2008)

si il s'agit "juste" de l'écran tu peux tenter une réparation par tes propres moyens avec un peu de minutie, beaucoup de patience et quelques outils appropriés.
Attention cependant, il ne s'agit pas d'une opération aussi simple que le changement d'un disque dur, il y a plus de démontage à effectuer. Reste à savoir si d'autres éléments ont été endommagés lors du choc.
Donne nous plus d'infos sur l'état de ta machine, son fonctionnement, des photos...


----------



## rosalia (13 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Merci beaucoup de toutes les réponses. Je suis nouvelle sur le forum et comme vous l'avz compris, totalement perdue avec mon problème d'ordi tombé de 60cm environ. L'écran s'allume et comme je le disais l'ordinateur recharge correctement mon Ipod et exécute bien les commandes de marche/arrêt (par le bouton, car il n'y a pas d'image sur l'écran). Il lit aussi des disques de musique, donc le son a l'air OK aussi. Sur l'écran on voit bien l'endroit du choc de la chute, il y a un fond blanc et des lignes grises.
Je pense que ce centre Mac veut tout changer, parce-qu'à l'étage au-dessus ils vendent des Mac. C'est toujours bon pour leur business, mais pas pour ma poche!
Alors, comment vérifier si mon MBP fonctionne toujours correctement? Je pensais le connecter à un écran externe, mais je ne sais pas quel accessoire acheter? Que feriez-vous à ma place pour avoir une idée plus précise de l'état de ma machine? La coque externe n'est absolument pas endommagée et c'est ça qui m'a fait penser que le centre Mac exagère un peu avec le devis.
Merci beaucoup d'avance de vos réponses. Je les attends avec impatience.


----------



## leon1983 (13 Décembre 2008)

déjà, il serait bien de savoir si la carte graphique est endommagée ou pas, si c'est le cas ça ne sent pas bon.... ton écran est il physiquement cassé? (la dalle se présente alors comme une vitre brisée avec du liquide noir qui forme des volutes). 
Pour savoir si la carte graphique est endommagée il y a une solution simple: prendre l'adaptateur dvi-->vga fourni avec ton macbook pro et le raccorder à un écran externe quel qu'il soit, si l'affichage est normal c'est que ta carte fonctionne et que par conséquent seul l'écran est abîmé.

Si tu dois changer la carte mère (soudée avec la CG il me semble) alors autant changer de portable.....


----------



## rosalia (14 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour Leon,
Merci de ta réponse. L'état de mon écran correspond exactement au descriptif que tu donnes. J'ai trouvé l'adaptateur et je vais regarder si mon ordinateur fonctionne bien. 
Je reviens vite sur le forum avec des nouvelles!
Merci encore!!!


----------



## rosalia (18 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous, Grâce à vos précieux conseils, j'ai constaté que mon Macbook pro fonctionne normalement, malgré la chute, qui a causé la casse de l'écran. La carte graphique a l'air OK, comme tout le reste. J'ai constaté un écart important entre les prix annoncés pour le emplacement de mon écran de 15'' entre les centres Mac et autres réparateurs. Auriez-vous de bonnes adresses à me conseiller? Est-ce que vous pensez que je pourrai m'en sortir pour environ 500 euros? Est-ce que les "petits" réparateurs n'utilisent pas des écrans Mac d'origine, ce qui expliquerait l'écart de prix? Quel réparateur me conseillez-vous? Merci beaucoup à l'avance de toutes les réponses. Bien à vous Rosalia


----------



## xao85 (18 Février 2009)

Je ne connais pas les magasins sur Paris mais en voilà une liste: voir ici


----------



## leon1983 (18 Février 2009)

bien souvent les composants utilisés sont les mêmes, ce qui change c'est la pomme arborée sur la façade de l'établissement.....


----------



## Boris 41 (19 Février 2009)

As-tu essayé de faire jouer ton assurance ? (pas la garantie Apple, mais ton assurance habitation)


----------

